# lspci missing

## adrox

I can't seem to find lspci on my system. I checked with locate and then searched for it on "emerge -S lspci" and gentoo-portage.com without any luck. Could someone give me a heads up what I have to emerge to install it?

Thanks,

Paul

----------

## tobiasge

Hi,

the package, that you are looking for ist the "pciutils" package.

```
emerge pciutils
```

This should do it.

  Tobias

----------

